# I Just bought a 25 rss



## Havy (Sep 20, 2004)

Man i am so exicited . I bought my outback at the rv show in Harrisburg Pa. I pick it up on the 25 of this month. But i am alittle worried about towing it with my ford explorer. I was told my ford would pull about 5600 lbs and the 25rs is about 4600 lbs. I guess i wont have the explorer for ever but do you think ill have any problems with towing it . I am getting sway bars and weight distribution with it also. I guess ill be one of the slow ones going down the road. It is a 2005 model with the 18 inch slide out for the couch and it has the twin bunks in the front . Man i might have to sleep in it in my driveway when i get it home.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh I know the felling well but before you go spend the night in it open all the vents, windows and doors to air it out good. Have fun outbacking. One last thing the weight that you mentioned is the dry weight with propane, water,and everything else you will be pushing 6000#. Also check to see if the explorer rating is with only the driver, you need to add in all other passengers and luggage. You may be over weight for the Explorer. Does anyone else know how he will do?? Kirk

I forgot to say welcome to Outbacker and I am sure someone can answer the question better then me.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats on the purchase! You're going to love that trailer. I wouldn't worry too much about engine power, it's all the stability issues that arise with smaller TV's that deserve your attention. Remember, you're pulling a small house that outweighs your TV- and that calls for some careful engineering to be safe.

We had a *bad* experience pulling our new 21rs with our '98 Explorer. I hate to chime in with my story everytime someone raises questions about their TV/Trailer combo, but hey, you asked. Hopefully this thread will be food for thought and encourages you to get answers to all of your questions before you set off on the highway.

We Crashed

In the aftermath, we bought a bigger TV and a Hensley hitch to pull our new 23rs. Some may think its total overkill with the Hensley, but there's no sway even in fierce winds and its probably the only thing that got me and my family back on the road with confidence. Hey I'm no expert, just a guy who wrecked a trailer. As the oft-repeated expression goes, Your Mileage May Vary, and surely will. Good Luck!

Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to the group!

I'm no expert. My opinion is based on my towing experience, and the fact that I used to tow with a Ford Explorer in the past. I also own a 25RSS.

I think the OUTBACK 25 RSS will require a larger tow vehicle. Not that your Explorer couldn't pull it down the road, but to pull it down the road safely.

I was towing my 25RSS with a larger '01 Chevy Tahoe, and upgraded that since. Trailers that size need something with a longer wheelbase to do the job safely.

You'll find many opinions on the subject of tow vehicles. This is just my opinion.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the group. I have a 25 RSS and pull it with a 99 F350 supercab/8 ft. bed. I just weighed the rig Friday, loaded for the weekend. The trailer weighs 5940# and the truck was 7500#. (the truck has a steel cap weighing 800# alone) I am still about 1500# below the GCVW. I have new tires and shocks, a Reese 10000# weight distributing hitch with 1000# trunnions. I don't have a sway bar although it can be added later. I notice the weight on the steep climbs, but on-ramps and starts are not a problem. The only times I notice any handling problems is with tractor trailers passing or if there is a strong crosswind. The big trucks tend to suck the trailer in toward them and then push it away as they pass. The feeling is minor and once I got over the feeling that I had to steer right then left to stop it, all is fine. In reality I just hold the wheel steady and wait for the truck to pass. Over correcting can start things swaying. In a cross wind, I coast until the effect goes away and drive a little slower in those conditions. I am certain that if my TV weighed less than the trailer, driving would not be a pleasant experience. My truck tells the trailer where to go, not the other way around. Jolly and Kirk are on the right track. Safety is the most important thing. I think your Explorer may be too light and the wheelbase too short for a trailer as heavy as the 25 RSS. I was surprised to find out I had almost 1400# worth of cargo, propane, water, etc. in the trailer. I am going to lighten the load a little. Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Havy,
Enjoy that new trailer.. it really is lots of fun. Camping in the driveway is actually a good way to start. You will have a blast exploring all of the systems that make up your unit. I know we are all just big kids when the new trailer first comes home. Get the family involved and get all those manuals out to learn all about your new toy.

There is plenty of good advice on this site and others about proper towing. You will probably want to give these posting a look to make sure you are towing safe.

Have Fun!!!


----------

